# Led spots wanted



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Does anyone know of a good supplier of 12v LED spot lights. I am looking for high quality for not a lot of money   

Also keen for them to be indivually switched

stew


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Stew

Ultraleds seem to be as good as anybody, but Aten Lighting have good, high intensity spotlight bulbs at a reasonable price.

Beware though, the Cool White ones are rather harsh. We prefer the Warm White, although the light output is not so high.

Look into the SMD LED Strips as well. Can be cut and terminated to almost any length as the LEDS are grouped in threes, and can be cut between each "three". Two tiny blobs of solder in the prepared holes (_repeated every three LEDS_) with very thin wire, and they would be all but invisible when not lit.

They come with self adhesive backing and are extremely unobtrusive but amazingly bright. Absolutely ideal for sticking under a top cupboard for an excellent reading light all along the length of the sofa.

Top cupboard, wardrobe or any other dark-hole illumination is also an easy task with these, since they run almost cold and draw next to no current.

Hope this helps

Dave


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Leisure Power at Warrington do quite a lot of LED bulbs


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Speak to Saul at Aten Lighting and don't forget you'll get a MHF discount.

pete


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

many thanks guys


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Got mine from CAKTANKS


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Leisure Power at Warrington AK CampercareUK sell them. I have fitted two complete units each side of the bed for book reading - as well as replacing all other bulbs with LED replacements from this mob. All using "chip" LEDs. So far 100% reliability.

There are cheaper suppliers but not always so reliable.

c.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Forgot to mention they can be connected via an inexpensive dimmer switch. Saw the setup at the show and it was impressive. :wink: 

Might be worth considering as you are doing a "build" so it will be easier than retro-fitting.

Dave


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Any idea where I can get the 12volt dimmer switch from dave

stew


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Some >> here << Stew, but there are cheaper ones on >> eBay <<

I don't know enough to sort out the good from the crap on eBay though, so would probably go with Ultraleds since they have a good reputation.

Hope this helps

Dave


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

yep it does, thanks Dave


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

To Clive and Dave

I have been looking at this some time.

What are 'chip' LEDs

What are not 'reliable' - supplier or product?

It seems that the 'old' 21 LEDs are passe. Also that the newer 6 LEDs are coming down in price. 

Since I only use 1 halogen at a time for reading, is it better to wait a bit for the market to stabilise?

Any advice anybody please?

Geoff


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Geoff

I presume Clive means Surface Mounted LED's when he refers to "chips". (Hadn't heard them called that, but it's an accurate description.)

These have made staggering advances in light output over the last year - or even the last few months!! They used to be as dim as a Toc-H lamp, but some of them are now so bright you can't stare at them for more than a few seconds.

As with all these things, someone is sure to jump on the bandwagon and market inferior products - they may even be the "seconds" from a reputable manufacturer which are sold off cheaply and (possibly?) find their way onto eBay.

Is it better to wait??

Tomorrow never comes where technology is concerned :roll: . One of the latest high intensity bulbs is only a tenner or so, and if you use only one at a time you need only buy one bulb - at least to begin with.  

Dave


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Dave is right,
The angle of illumination of the surface mount (chip) LEDs is about 180 degrees so they spread the same as a bulb once in a spotlight or downlight fitting. The older encapsulated individual LEDs effectively had a lens in front of each bit so only covered a small area. The advances have been staggering. We tried "Brilliant White" but changed to "Warm White" as its easier on the eye, more relaxing.

Have fun

C.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

artona said:


> Any idea where I can get the 12volt dimmer switch from dave
> 
> stew


Don't bother, just 'squint' your eyes.........works for me :lol:


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Spacerunner said:


> artona said:
> 
> 
> > Any idea where I can get the 12volt dimmer switch from dave
> ...


thats just your cateracts playing up John :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

